

HN Hiring mapped - rullopat
http://gaganpreet.github.io/hn-hiring-mapped

======
davidw
Interesting, if honest mistake: railsmachine.com is hiring in "Remote, USA".
If you look that up, it actually exists as an aptly named wide spot on the
road in Oregon.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remote,_Oregon](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remote,_Oregon)

[https://www.google.com/maps/place/Remote,+OR+97458/@43.00594...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/Remote,+OR+97458/@43.0059449,-123.8925908,15z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x54c45f47714fdd5d:0x47d11f5d0df41dfa)

~~~
jqueryin
I've seen Remote, USA used on several occasions on popular job boards that
didn't support the option for telecommute or working remotely. It's a great
hack that seemed to gain in popularity with the tech sector specifically.
Luckily for all of us, it's far more common that remote jobs are explicitly
listed as such nowadays and this workaround is diminishing.

------
anilgulecha
So as a weekend project to learn a certain framework, I thought i'll build a
Whoishiring frontend -- to make things easy for someone seeking a job
(filtering via location, role, etc, tracking etc).

So some market fit: Would you be interested as a user (is this better than
looking at 100s of comments on the monthly posts? Easier than Ctrl-F and
looking for terms?)? This will be to whoishiring posts, what ProductHunt is
for Show HN.

~~~
Taurenking
they already did it :) [http://hnhiring.me/](http://hnhiring.me/)

~~~
anilgulecha
This is too sparse, and not much more usable than the actual hackernews
thread. I'm thinking: All metadata go through 2 steps -- machine learning (for
best guess) + confirmation/correction via crowdsourcing. * Filtering by
location. * Filtering by role * Filtering Remote/in location * Filtering by
technology. * Some UI enhancements to pin roles, and save for later. And UI to
share with someone. * Devs setup criteria and be notified monthly for matching
openings.

So there's definitely space for improvement :)

------
NDT
Tesla Motors, Stationary Storage Group, Palo Alto \- shows up on the 'Intern'
filter, but it explicitly says they're not looking for interns at this time.

~~~
purringmeow
Seems nobody is hiring interns for RoR or JavaScript backend/full-stack in
Europe. Pity :(

~~~
xxpor
Why restrict yourself to one/two stacks/languages?

~~~
purringmeow
What do you mean?

I am 20 years old and I can't have XP with 20 stacks/languages, although I am
quite open to learning new stuff. Sadly, there are only so much technologies
in demand where I am located.

~~~
curiousDog
I think what he means is you don't necessarily need to have experience with
the particular stack before hand (and they probably don't expect interns to).
You can pick it up on the job

~~~
purringmeow
True, but I don't want to do enterprise Java or PHP, so there isn't anything
else left for me in my region :(

------
JTon
Very fun to cruise around the world and see what areas are boiling over with
opportunities. Perhaps unsurprisingly San Fran, London and NYC were my
winners.

~~~
vonmoltke
I was surprised by the density of opportunities in the Gulf of Guinea.

~~~
schmidtc
Someday I want to visit (0,0), lots of interesting things happen at the center
of euclidean earth.

~~~
falava
The Republic of Null Island, "like no place on Earth":

    
    
      http://www.nullisland.com/
      http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Null_Island

------
jtchang
I really like this library for clustering map pins:

[http://google-maps-utility-
library-v3.googlecode.com/svn/tru...](http://google-maps-utility-
library-v3.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/markerclusterer/docs/examples.html)

~~~
danielsamuels
Unfortunately it doesn't seem to handle multiple pins in the same location
very well, you can sometimes zoom all the way in and still have a cluster
circle - making it impossible to click on individual items.

------
primaryobjects
Great work. I also really like the json files that it produces
[https://github.com/gaganpreet/hn-hiring-mapped/blob/gh-
pages...](https://github.com/gaganpreet/hn-hiring-mapped/blob/gh-
pages/src/web/data/2014-07.json)

Makes it easier to play with data analysis on the hiring threads in R.
[http://pastebin.com/TpLfSKjP](http://pastebin.com/TpLfSKjP)

------
itsdrewmiller
This is awesome. It doesn't seem to deal well with jobs posted in multiple
locations - mine from April only shows up in DC when it was for both DC and
Boston.

------
grakic
"None" looks like a cool location at the center of the map with many openings
:) Joke aside, you did a great job, this looks nice.

------
fencepost
I'm pretty sure there's been at least one company in Loves Park, IL (by
Rockford, west of Chicago) that I'm not seeing on there.

------
mrfusion
Which month is it looking at when it first opens?

------
click170
How do I add to this map?

My employer is hiring as well, and we're not listed, but we would like to be!

~~~
wmil
On the 1st of every month there's a "Who's Hiring" thread, eg
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7970366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7970366)

Just post there.

------
acornax
Interesting that only Toronto and Vancouver are present for Canada.

------
patrickbradley
cool

